# Große Datei slicen



## Andreas Späth (23. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

ich hatte das Problem ja schonmal, und konnte es damals schon nicht lösen.
Ich hab eine recht große BMP Datei (5100^4100pixel) und such nun einen weg diese komfortabel zu slicen (jeder slice 100x100px)
PS ist nicht im Stande eine solche Menge an Slices automatisch zu erstellen.
Wenn ich zuerst die Breite und dann die Höhe Teile hab ich unbrauchbare Dateinamen (die sollten schon einem sinvollem Muster folgen danach).

Gibt es irgendein tool welches mir da helfen kann?
Ausgabeformat ist mir relativ egal, das kann man später immernoch recht einfach konvertieren.

Ich hab schon darüber nachgedacht das PHP Script später einfach den entsprechenden Ausschnitt aus dem großem Bild ausgeben zu lassen, aber ich will den Server nicht töten, und mit den Bildfunktionen von PHP hab ich mich bisher nochnicht auseinandergesucht 

Greetinx Andy


----------

